# Abandoned rabbit, help!?



## doggie0506 (Sep 13, 2009)

At our cottage there is a person up the road who let 5 rabbits go and 2 of them made their way to our cottage. Sadly we think that one of them was killed because we don't see it around anymore, but I have made friends with the living one and I have named it Cinibun. He/She let's me pet it and it will take food from my hands. I asked my parents if we can keep it/bring it to the animal shelter and they said no. I have done TONS of research on rabbits and how to care for them. I planned out that I could use my money to buy all the supplies and a vet checkup for him/her. I talked to my mom and she said yes but my dad said no. I built a small shelter where it likes to hang out as well as filled up a feeder with rabbit pellets for it. My mom/dad said that they know I would be resposible enough to take care of it but they said that they don't want a rabbit. I am 13 have straight A's (85%average) and love animals. We also have a dog who is very very laid back and even let's the rabbit sniff her while she is lying in our yard. How can I convince my parents to let me keep Cinibun? (sorry if this is in the wrong section)


----------



## golfdiva (Sep 13, 2009)

To start with, it was very wrong of the previous owners to "free" their rabbit! The rabbit will not be able survive on its own. The responsible thing to do would be to either care for it or bring it to a shelter that will find a home for it.

Good luck!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 13, 2009)

If your parents won't let you have the rabbits, then I would try to get them to a shelter. With the weather & winter coming they may not survive. 



Did your parents change their minds?


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well congratulations on befriending it in the first place! As for the parental situation, give it some time. Continue taking care of Cinibun while she's outside as much as you can, and try to make the shelter as predator-proof as you can as well. Try printing off some of the reasearch you've done and showing it to your parents to back up your claims of rabbits being awesome pets. After that, let us know how it goes! And all the luck to you


----------



## l.lai (Sep 14, 2009)

Its hard being 13! haha

Why not house and shelter it and try to convince your folks for a while, and if not, keep it safe until you can call a shelter or RSPCA to come and collect the poor bunny and take it to a safe place!


----------



## rindindin (Sep 14, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, where in Ontario are you?
If you can't keep it, I'm sure there are a few rescues around you can take him to, or, if your parents aren't up for that, I'd call the SPCA as soon as you can for them to pick the little guy up. 

I hope you can keep him, though!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have photos of the rabbit? If s/he is a mini-rex or a mini-rex cross, s/he will have a lot of trouble with the weather, they're too small to hold their body heat. 

A larger rabbit will be okay with a lot of hay and straw in a really good wind and rain proof shelter. 

I'd start by trying to litter train the bunny, which may be very easy. Just put a litter box in a dark corner with some of the rabbit's poop and pee. Or if there is a particular spot s/he's already picked, put a litter box there. I use pine stall pellets. 

I think this forum can really help by providing examples of how easy it is to house a rabbit (look in the 'Cages and Construction' section) as well as stories about how wonderful bunnies are. You can ask for notes, photos and videos or you can collect them from the forum and print them out. 

Most people don't know that rabbits are intelligent, clean, disease free, inexpensive to feed and house and very very entertaining. 

Good luck!


sas :clover:


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for everyones help, my dad was up to the cottage a few days ago and he said that he saw Cinibun walking around near where the feeder and shelter were : ) I have tried some more to convince them but they keep changing the topic whenever I ask


----------



## golfdiva (Sep 15, 2009)

Where in Ontario is Cinibun? I often to to Brampton to visit my mother-in-law. If the situation gets desperate, maybe I can pick her up?


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone thanks for all of your advice but I don't think that i'm goning to be able to keep cinibun, I am soo sad about it too   anyway sine the cool nights are fast approaching does anyone have any good ideas to help keep the shelter I built warmer. I was thinking about putting in lots and lots of hay as well as putting another layer of grass and leaves on the outside. If anyone has anymore suggestions that would be an awsome! (I'm thinking about putting up a blog to update on what is happening )


----------



## l.lai (Sep 16, 2009)

How about some towls and blankets in the hutch?

Is the hutch going to stay dry?


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes it should stay fairly dry it's under a large pine tree


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 19, 2009)

I think you should get her to a shelter. She may not make the winter. That would be the reponsible thing to do. 



If you can't get her to a shelter then call around and see if someone can pick her up for you.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 19, 2009)

Cinibun is probably smart enough to dig a den which will be warm and cozy. It's the caged outdoor rabbits that get killed by heat or cold. Underground tunnels have very good even temperature and never freeze.

Be sure the hay won't get wet.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

Cinibun is a lucky little bunny to have you to look out for him/her

It's cruel how people can do such a thing by letting their bunnies go free like that,,and the poor bunnies have totry to defend for themselves...that's sad.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 19, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Cinibun is a lucky little bunny to have you to look out for him/her
> 
> It's cruel how people can do such a thing by letting their bunnies go free like that,,and the poor bunnies have totry to defend for themselves...that's sad.


:yeahthat: Pipp, it's very sweet how you refer to Cinibun as s/he. The buns can touch our lives so deeply with their affection, and we become responsible caretakers and nuturers -- better humans -- by opening our hearts to a companion rabbit who was abandoned or rejected. ~ I hope your parents may one day fall in love, too, doggie0506.

Praises (hug) for asking what's best for him or her, your Cinibun. :hearts


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 20, 2009)

thankyou everone for all of yuor comments thay weere very helpful, here are some pictures:





This is me with Cinibun.




This is Cinibun adn the rabbit that we dont know what happend to it


----------



## golfdiva (Sep 20, 2009)

You really do need to call a shelter and try to get him/her picked up! S/he is not designed to fend for her/hisself! Also, if Cinibun is safe in a shelter, and someday your parents change their minds, you will be able to adop Cinibun!


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 20, 2009)

:biggrin2::bunnydance: I can probably keep Cinibun!!!! (s/he would have to stay in a hutch though  but that's better than nothing) we plan to build cinibun a fairly big hutch with a fenced in area so s/he can run around in a large x-pen type thing. The next thing is capturing cinibun this weekend, so if anybody has any tips that would be very very helpful.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 20, 2009)

I was going to suggest a rescue or shelter that had space, without euth'ing Cinibun.

Sounds like you'll do your research and take good care of her for the next 12+ years, or your parents can lend you a hand too!

A family endeavor! :hug2: 

Inside is always best, because you get to know your companion pet around the clock and there's a lot of comfort and happiness in talking to your furry best friend/s at 12 midnight just because you want to. A 4-legged soulmate who quietly listens or climbs on you when you rest on the floor. 
There's Canada climate, parasites, predators, big, small, and nasty things that want to kill rabbits (including humans). 
- She came from a background where the human didn't give a d*mn. I'm glad you are receptive to turning her life around.

Please capture her as fast as possible and get her checked by a rabbit-savvy vet. 
==========================================================
I hope she isn't pregnant from the other intact boys that might have been with her. :shock: Gulp. :shock: Let's not go there yet... Most people who ditch rabbits don't get them to a vet nor do they sp/euter.

God speed in getting her to safety, and vet-examined. :hug:

Um, if your parents want to pose for a photo with Cinibun, TreasuredFriend in WI would love to see them too. :wave: Would your dad construct a sturdy safe hutch in a secure area, where you live all the time? Or would Cinibun be left alone at the cottage?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 20, 2009)

My husband befriended 3 outcast rabbits, all rejects by their humans, in 2006. A net was used, after he began feeding them routinely. Things like Quaker Old-Fashioned oatmeal in a plastic container, or romaine leaves, apple chunk, carrot piece. The abandoned buns were wary but were also starved for food and trusted him to a small degree. Sure, he came with the food! While they nibbled the nutrients he flipped a special fishing-net type of thing over them. The White New Zealand female was big, so he created a larger type net. Both girls were pregnant, the male came in with ear mites. Easily treated. No other parasitic issues.

Hope to hear good news soon regarding her safety. 

Please check the RO library as you do your research. 

I hope she's not carrying little ones. ray: 

Cinibun's very lucky that you and your parents care,


----------



## l.lai (Sep 20, 2009)

Any updates on Cinibun? You manage to catch him?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 20, 2009)

From the RO Library: Bunny 101. Sexing.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12064&forum_id=17

hope this helps!


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 20, 2009)

We will probably catch Cinibun this weekend at the latest and I was actualy considering using a fishing net type thing if you could pm me in detail about that that would be awsome!(I will be sure to give updates about how s/he is doing)


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 20, 2009)

If you can borrow a large dog crate with a wide door, you can put banana, carrot, and other food you've seen the bunny eat in the crate. Place food as far in the cage as possible so the bunny will have to go all the way in to eat. Close the door after the bunny is really into eating. You might also ask the previous owner for tips on favorite foods.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I might use the dog crate idea since we do have a few large dog crates and use the net as a backup plan


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cinibun is such a cute bunny. I am happy you are catching him/her and keeping him/her. Can't wait to see more pictures. Keep us updated on how catching him/her goes.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

Good luck catching her. If you are able to get her inside somewhere, anywhere, it will be better than the harsh winter she would face where she is now. I have a bunny that was once a "wild bunny" and she is very happy to have a nice warm home. At the Humane Society I volunteer at, we routinely take in stray bunnies.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 21, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Good luck catching her. If you are able to get her inside somewhere, anywhere, it will be better than the harsh winter she would face where she is now. I have a bunny that was once a "wild bunny" and she is very happy to have a nice warm home. At the Humane Society I volunteer at, we routinely take in stray bunnies.


You said that yuo took in a 'wild bunny' should i do anything to help Cinibun get comfortable with living as a pet again since she has been 'in the wild' for about two and a half moths now?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

Just give her time and respect her space. Our nethie that was in the wild is quite cage aggressive--she'll box and bite if you enter "her" space, which is a pet tent on the floor (they're free-roaming). I don't know why, maybe it's because she was in the wild, maybe it's because she was spayed at age 3 and thus was exposed to hormones longer, maybe it's because she wasn't handled well as a baby. In my experience, bunnies that were stray are much more timid and more likely to be possessive of their space.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 21, 2009)

Im thinking about starting a blog about Cinibun, should i?


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 21, 2009)

does anyone have any suggestions as to how i should get cinibun back to living as a pet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2009)

*doggie0506 wrote: *


> Im thinking about starting a blog about Cinibun, should i?


YES!


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 21, 2009)

Now I need to convince my parents to let Cinibun live inside any suggestions?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 22, 2009)

Good for you and your parents for thinking Inside! :inlove:

BG (one of the dad's), plus Cuddles and Marietta (females) all were living on the street for six months or longer. The street isn't the same as in the wild, wild as in forestry area up in Ontario.

The domestics  were captured :bunnydance::brownbunny:brownbunny and quarantined inside until they could get vet exams.

Cuddles, BG, and Marietta adjusted really quickly. Extremely well. They had no worries at that point because each had a safe roof overhead, and trusting persons to bring them nutritious food and fresh water -- without foraging from curbside garbage bags.
BG, Mari, and Cuddles also learned to use the litter box super quick. 
Cuddles and Mari brought us babies as quickly as 6 days later.

Three more abandoned rabbits in our family & sanctuary home also transitioned excellently to live in the house (and we perceive all three were previous hutch-outdoor rabbits).
From my shelter experiences, strays would do OK kept in a smaller, human-secure, comfort controlled environment vs. outside where danger constantly lurks. Naturally they'll love a larger area that's about 5 times their body size.

1. Let her/him develop trust with you. 
2. Don't make fast motions to their side, or overhead. 
3. Let Cinibun come to sniff you if s/he's hiding in the back of a housing unit. 

Our 3 abandoneds were wary of hands comin' at them from the start. 

4. Begin to cuddle and talk soothingly to Cinibun. Depending on hormones, s/he could be onery.
We never got bit to the best of my memory from taking in a stray.

Whoops, aside from Regina, who nipped. She was dumped on the side of the road. I perceive her previous female owner was mean to her.

I hope your parents will grin when you see Cinibun's first binky and C.B.F. 
Contented Bunny Flops,


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe this visual page will help your parents decide on what's best for all 4 of you.
Enjoy.

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/KarlandPapa.html


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thakyou everyone for all of your advice! Tonight we got all of Cinibun's supplies and are catching him/her this weekend!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats great! Good Luck catching her. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 22, 2009)

We are going to build the hutch tomorrow
night! (well my dada is )


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 22, 2009)

BTW can rabbits eat peanuts (I bought a toy thathas peanutsin the middle and I didn't realize it had peanuts in it till I got home)


----------



## l.lai (Sep 22, 2009)

No nuts if i were you.

Rabbits should be primarily fed unlimited quantities of hay (Oaten or Timothy), and small quantities of GOOD quality pellets, along with a variety of fresh leafy green vegetables daily. 

How's it going? Have you caught Cinibun yet? 

How did you manage to convince your parents to let you keep Cinibun? Inside is definately better! Its great to hear your parents changed their minds!


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 22, 2009)

I told them more about rabbits and how clean they are so cinibun is taking over the old garden shed and the stuff from there is going into our REALLY big shed. The shed was an old tree house so I need to put on a door and cover the windows but that won't take long. We are going to get Cinibun this weekend and I'll post pics of the finished rabbit house/shed somtime this week.  (they said absolutly no to the rabbit inside the house)


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 23, 2009)

Should I be worried about the possibility of fleas and if so how can I check if Cinibun has them and how should I get rid of them?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2009)

I would take her to the vet to check her out and make sure everything is ok. It's pretty cheap to get an external parasite treatment and an internal parasite treatment just in case. Plus, the vet can make sure there aren't any other health problems.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks  (I don't know where a rabbit vet in our area is  I checked a vet listing website but couldn't find anything)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

Ontario Rabbit Savvy Vets


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice to litter training keeping cinibun happier while she/he is on the car ride back to the house from the cottage and any other useful tips?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 24, 2009)

Litter Training


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 24, 2009)

I will be posting the pictures of the shed (a before and an after) sometime in the next few days. We want to build a large run off cinibun's part ofthe shed how can we prevent her/him from digging out?


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures of what is now going to be the "Rabbit Shed". Cinibun is going to get half with a run attached so he/she can come and go as he/she pleases. We are going to cover the windows and make some kind of door so there is no draft or any snow that could get in during the winter. (we have lots of cleaning to do )









one view of the shed








The front


----------



## cheryl (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh that is wonderful that your parent's have reconsidered about you being able to keep Cinibun..i'm sure he/she will be forever grateful


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am soo excited!!!  we are finishing the shed tomorrow and picking up cinibun!!!! I will post pictures of the finished shed tomorrow and updates of cinibun by Sunday night mabey earlier (we don't have all the details worked out yet). I am going to most likely start a blog for cinibun so I'll post a link for that at some point over the next few days.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 26, 2009)

We are at the cottage right now and cinibun is here too. My first problem is of how to get cinibun into the live trap that we have setup, any suggestions?next is what is the average price of buying a rabbit?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

I would try to herd her into it, or bait it with some fresh veggies. You could get a large group of people to form a large circle around her, and then gradually walk inward, closing the circle around her, to either grab her by hand or move her toward the trap.

edit: Rabbits are sold for anywhere from $5-more than $100. A mixed breed non-show rabbit would go for free to $40 on craigslist. An adopted bunny from a shelter ranges from $25-$70 if already spayed or neutered. Show rabbits can be more expensive, especially if they come from a very good line.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm hoping your able to get this little bunny...finger's crossed.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm getting worried about catching Cinibun we saw him and he/she was right infront of the live trap but wouldn't go into it, and now we have discoverd that Cinibun has a friend. They were grooming and following each other around. So I think I'm going to capture that one too.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh lot's of goodluck!


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm really worried we won't catch cinibun and the other rabbit!!!! We are leaving in an hour and we don't have them yet


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 27, 2009)

*doggie0506 wrote: *


> I'm really worried we won't catch cinibun and the other rabbit!!!! We are leaving in an hour and we don't have them yet



Wont she/he eat out of your hand?

If so just try to feed him/her then put your hand on top of her it will freak her out. But at least you will have her then put the thing the other bunny cant live without in the trap food water treat fruit stuff that they can smell.

I mean put your hand on her back so that she cant get away I have to catch storm like this as he is not a pick me up type bun. For his monthly nail trimming and scent gland cleaning


----------



## Orchid (Sep 27, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I would try to herd her into it, or bait it with some fresh veggies. You could get a large group of people to form a large circle around her, and then gradually walk inward, closing the circle around her, to either grab her by hand or move her toward the trap.
> 
> edit: Rabbits are sold for anywhere from $5-more than $100. A mixed breed non-show rabbit would go for free to $40 on craigslist. An adopted bunny from a shelter ranges from $25-$70 if already spayed or neutered. Show rabbits can be more expensive, especially if they come from a very good line.


I came across a local shelter/rescue in NC that asks $115.00 per bun...I was surprised...


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys I have some good news and bad news the bad news is that we wernt able to catch cinibun or the other rabbit   but we left food and water out for them. The good news us that my parents surprised me and took me to get a rabbit from a breeder outside of our town  the rabbit I choose was a pure white new zeland(i didn't choose the breed/colour)The breeder said that it is still to young to tell if it is a boy or girl (month and a half) so it dosnt have a name yet. If anyone has any suggestions let me know! BTW it has huge ears (I will post pics tomorrow)


----------



## l.lai (Sep 28, 2009)

In a ways im happy but also sad about this!

Happy that you have a nice new bunny and that you and your family will be happy.

Sad in that Cinibun is either dead or will never have a home so will probably die.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 28, 2009)

If you build a shelter for the bunny at the cottage, that will improve his/her chances of survival greatly. And s/he has a friend, they can keep each other warm. 

Did you try calling the Humane Society? Or a rabbit rescue? It still really important for somebody to try and round up the pair. They will probably have babies. 

http://www.yourhumanesociety.org/

If you can post the exact location on the Ontario Rabbit Education board, maybe somebody there can help. 

http://www.ontariorabbits.org/forum/phpBB3/


sas :?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's important for them to get out of the wild, even if you won't be taking them in. I'd call the Humane Society and tel them where they are.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 28, 2009)

I disagree. At this point there'll probably be babies soon. If you should catch them you may risk leaving a litter ophaned. Leaving food and water may also be a bad idea because they'll have to learn to fend for themselves before it gets really cold. They should learn now. Of course without the goodies they may not stay around.

I would be surprised if any rescues will be willing to send people out to try to catch them. A little niave to think they have the resources.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, considering that these rabbits will soon be a dinner for a fox, wolf, mountain lion, hawk, or other wild animal, I would hope that a rescue would come and attempt to trap them. 

I know that my Humane Society, which is not very well funded but I'll admit better than most, will trap stray rabbits. There is also a shelter nearby that only takes in strays, and they are very resource-limited. They don't even have an adoption program--they just pick up strays from the area and either euthanize them or send them to other shelters to be adopted. That is where our bunny Frida came from. She was a stray that they took in, and the Humane Society I help at took her from there to adopt out, and we got her. The member TreasuredFriend started her whole rescue (Soulmate Rabbit Rescue) after catching several bunnies that were stray on the streets and had babies. It is not at all naive to think that rescues or shelters will pick up stray animals.

It is sometimes more humane to give a stray animal a peaceful death via euthanization than let them have a terrible, painful death due to disease or a predator. These rabbits are not equipped to survive the winter, whether or not people put out food for them, particularly in Ontario. Also, if they are picked up by a rescue or Humane Society, they may be able to find a new home that way.

If they catch them and the girl has signs of just having given birth, they can look around for the babies. However, saving these two, even if you lose a litter of babies born in the wild in doing so, is much better than letting both of them and their potential babies suffer in the winter and die at the teeth of a predator. The suffering of at least those two that you have caught will be eliminated. If the babies die because you have captured the mother but haven't found the babies, it is sad but not as sad as losing the mom, dad, AND babies. 

Two rabbits either turn into a meal for an animal quite quickly, or if the climate is right and there are few predators (as seen one the campus of one university famous for this), they quickly become a large feral rabbit colony, which creates even more suffering eventually.

I urge the OP to contact the local humane society or any rescue organization in the area. Pipp posted the website for the Ontario Humane Society, which is www.yourhumanesociety.org


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for all the comments for helping cinibun and the other rabbit and im sure they are starting to ge used to the whole wild and free concept because we found a burrow near our garden. Anyway the new rabbit is still scared of people the breeder said that it didnt have much human interaction so it will be scared for a few days. It also has a little bit of poopy butt that im kind of concerned about since it has been only eating what the breeder said he feeds it. Anyway it still needs a name, I was thinking about mabey Monster if its a boy and Petunia for a girl, any suggestions?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, you can continue to give the pellets the breeder gave you, but make sure he has hay to eat and lots of water. When you say poopy butt, do you mean cecals (grape-shaped, bad smelling) or fecals (normally look like coco puffs, can get smeared though)? Another new topic might help because you'll get more answers. Better place would be the Infirmary.

edit: I have a hamster named Petunia, so I like that name!


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I will post a new topic in the forum and see how it goes. I do like Petunia.


----------



## rindindin (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you called a shelter about picking Cinibun and the other bunny up...? I'm in Ontario also, and I know that the temperature has been dropping pretty quickly here. I've been thinking about this, and I can definitely try and help you find a shelter if you need someone to help you..


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all of your help and suggestions! we are going up to the cottage this weekend and I am going to bring the new rabbit since we are going to be gone for 4 days. I would like try to catch cinibun but i don't know where I would keep him! My parents said I could and that it would be up to me to decide. I would love to keep him but like I said I dont know where I would keep him! So if anyone has any other suggestions about wether or not I should keep him that would be great! I also have been looking for rescues so if anyone knows of any let me know! We have 3 different ospca's less than an hour away from us but I was going to look for a rabbit rescue.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2009)

At this point, it may be better just to contact the OSPCA. If they don't have space for her and her buddy after they trap them, they probably have a relationship with a rescue that they can give the bunnies they can't care for to. For instance, our local Humane Society is in contact with our House Rabbit Society chapter, and if they can't care for a bunny or find it a home, they send them to the HRS.


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know that right now one of the ospca's that are close to me only has one or two bunnies at the moment and have space for more


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 6, 2009)

Please keep us posted. I totally sympathize and agree with tonyshuman's comments. I'd be out there searching for those rabbits if they were in our neighborhood. Kind-hearted persons will do their best. 
There's a big difference between careLess and caring humans.
People who dump rabbits (to die inhumanely) are not the role models this world and future generations need.

Hope the local rescues or kindhearted persons will get them to safety.


----------



## l.lai (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi there,

So when i last read you and your dad couldnt find Cinibun, but now you've found a burrow near your garden?

So does this mean you've found cinibun and caught him but cant house him as you've already not got your own bunny?


----------



## Pipp (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I already posted info about the OREO forum, but here it is again. 

http://www.ontariorabbits.org/forum/phpBB3/

If you post your location on there, I'm sure people will volunteer to either catch the bunnies (both bunnies) or take them to a rescue once you catch them. 

They're small rabbits and they're endangered, they will freeze to death, its not just an owner surrender. It's basically abuse on the part of the careless person who let them loose. I'm sure people will step up to help with their rescue. I just hope there are rabbit people close by. 

But please post the information on that forum ASAP! 


sas :expressionless


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 7, 2009)

Were going upto the cottage this weekend and to clear things up I bought a rabbit from a VERY sketchy breeder (the man sort of forced us into buying from there) we have not caught cinibun we are going to try this weekend. And could everybody stop saying how horrible I am for not being able to capture and save cinibun I have tried my very best but we also have a life that consists of school, full time jobs, hockey 3nights a week, gymnastics 3 nights a week and more. I am again trying very hard to do somthing for theese rabbits so please be more positive about this situation.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 8, 2009)

*doggie0506 wrote: *


> Were going upto the cottage this weekend and to clear things up I bought a rabbit from a VERY sketchy breeder (the man sort of forced us into buying from there) we have not caught cinibun we are going to try this weekend. And could everybody stop saying how horrible I am for not being able to capture and save cinibun I have tried my very best but we also have a life that consists of school, full time jobs, hockey 3nights a week, gymnastics 3 nights a week and more. I am again trying very hard to do somthing for theese rabbits so please be more positive about this situation.



I think people are miss understanding also the 2 buns are at a cottage you dont live there full time right?

Its like a weekend get a way-Yes?

I also think people thought you had stopped trying cause of your bun. 

I dont think you have.

I would though try to contact a local spce or something. You you still have the live traps? cause when you not there during the week they could be checing the traps. If you dad where to let you keep cinibun mabye you could have them spayed/neutered. And bond the three or even keep them in seperate parts of the shed. 

By the way love the shed yall are building. 

Hopefully you would catch them this weekend. But remeber if there are two buns dont stop trying if you catch cinibun. Also if she will eat out of your hand mabye you could get her to take a apple then just grab her


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 8, 2009)

The cottage is a weekend spot and thankyou for understanding the shed is finished to stays fairly warm and Hocus-Pocus seems to like it. We are going to try to catch cinibun and the other rabbit this weekend we are going up tomorrow night and Hocus-Pocus will be coming with us, we are bulding him a nic cage (how big should it be?) Any suggestions about anything are helpful! By the way my parents said that I could keep Cinibun if I wanted to, do you think I should?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 8, 2009)

I would say a three by three would be good for a 5 pound bun. 

I would if you have the money for vets and to feed and take care of.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 8, 2009)

Take Hocus Pocus's poos with you. That way, if you can't catch Cinibun & buddy or touch them, the poops may lure them into a have a heart trap. Call the humane society/SPCA tomorrow, explain the situation, and ask to borrow a trap.

Yes, you could easily have 3 rabbits in a shed. Neuter the males, or keep them caged, either way it is do able. If you don't have the $ or space, trap them and bring them to the SPCA.

Either way, those little buns need to be inside. OSPCA or your house, either is great. Long as it gets done.

Good for you for doing your best. I look forward to pics of your captives soon!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, that is true that rabbit poos often attract other rabbits to investigate.


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I am going to catch cinibun and friend have them neutered and just leave hocus to himself. I will post pics!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 9, 2009)

*doggie0506 wrote: *


> I think I am going to catch cinibun and friend have them neutered and just leave hocus to himself. I will post pics!



You can do it!!! Go get those babys and when they love you and come up to you you know that you saved them. 

Dont give up do what you can then call. Even if you have to call the SPCA tell them you want to adopt but have not been able to trap that way they may come spayed and nuetered.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, I think it's great that you want to help these guys. If you do end up needing extra help, like from the OSPCA, they usually allow whoever finds a stray animal "first dibs" on the animal for adoption (at least they do at my humane society).


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll have updates by monday at the latest!


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 12, 2009)

We didn't even see cinibun this weekend  but he is still alive since we put food at the spot we usually do and it was eaten and their were rabbit poops near there


----------



## l.lai (Oct 12, 2009)

Mmm..the situations looking grim, i guess you're trying hard and thats all that you can do!

So whats your plan now? Will you go back again or your parents getting sick of driving you there now?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 12, 2009)

*l.lai wrote: *


> Mmm..the situations looking grim, i guess you're trying hard and thats all that you can do!
> 
> So whats your plan now? Will you go back again or your parents getting sick of driving you there now?


I think her family is going on weekend vacations. So I think they will go back again and again


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 12, 2009)

The plan of action is going to be to try catch him if we see him and if we don't, leave lots of food out. Most of our neibours have been leaving veggies out for him too so he won't be hungry. We do go up to the cottage pretty much every weekend. Unless we have lots of hockey.


----------



## l.lai (Oct 12, 2009)

awesome!

So providing a cat or another preditor or weather conditions dont kill him, you'll have a chance of catching him!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 12, 2009)

*l.lai wrote: *


> awesome!
> 
> So providing a cat or another preditor or weather conditions dont kill him, you'll have a chance of catching him!


You know you are being real negative in a situation that this person I am thinking child has very little control over.

She is doing her best and for you to be negative is very wrong in this situation. I wil be coping what I posted here to a mod. 

I think you need to take a step back and look at this situation. Most people would turn a shoulder blind eye so to speak. At least she is doing what she can. 

She has already said she is trying. And updating the forum. 

And to the OP keep on trying. Maybe the SPCA will be able to help


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I think I already posted info about the OREO forum, but here it is again.
> 
> http://www.ontariorabbits.org/forum/phpBB3/
> 
> ...


I just wanted to re-iterate what sas said right here--I think contacting these people will really help. That way somebody will be able to try to catch these bunnies, even if you can't. It may not be enough to only try on the weekends--asking for help from these people, and letting them on to your property even when you're not there, IE during the week, may be the trick to get these guys captured and safe. I think since you're only there part time, you are doing whatever you can, BUT it may not be enough---you may need help. Please contact them to let somebody out there trying to catch these guys during the week.


----------



## l.lai (Oct 13, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *l.lai wrote: *
> 
> 
> > awesome!
> ...


Well i never intended to be "real negative" if thats how i came across then i take back what i said, i was just trying to be realistic. Never was i criticising the TS.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2009)

It's sometimes difficult online to determine the "tone" of a post, whether it is said sarcastically or meant genuinely. 

In any case, contacting others to help the OP with catching these guys will get the best results the quickest.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 13, 2009)

*l.lai wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *l.lai wrote: *
> ...



You have a PM:biggrin2:

Also I think its a mix up of words. 

Sorry I came off so crazy. Just a little hot headed my bad:sofa:h34r2


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's okay


----------



## Baby Juliet (Oct 13, 2009)

If your neighbors are feeding them and are there during the week, maybe you can ask them to set the trap for you. I've used traps before and it may take several days to trap them. I used carrot for bait.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you posted on the Ontario rabbit forum? I think that could be really helpful!  
You'd be surprised the lengths Rabbit rescuers will go to help out one's in need.


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 14, 2009)

I havnt yet


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 17, 2009)

We didn't go to the cottage this weekend we were quite busy but we will be going up next weekend


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 26, 2009)

Again we didn't see any sign of Cinibun although all of the food we left out was eaten, so that could be good or bad


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would set several small animal traps. But if its cold dont leave them over night or for several days. They'll have no protection. Is there any way you can drop off the traps with food, leave for several hours then come back. It seems like they've become shy because of all the activity if they were around before. Or, they're tending to some babies in that borrow...


----------



## rindindin (Oct 27, 2009)

To be quite honest, I don't know why you haven't contacted the SPCA or a rescue yet.
I live in Ontario too, and we're pretty darn near the freezing point. I wouldn't let my rabbit outside at all, now. We don't even want the cats going out!

What you need to understand is that if you cannot catch this bunny, someone else needs to. I know you have been doing alot for him, and that's great, but this has been an awfully long time for this bunny to be out there, and honestly, I'm surprised nothing has happened yet.

There's always the possibility you can adopt Cinnibun after someone else catches him.


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah honestly I agree with the post above. I get that you are trying to do the right thing, but calling the SPCA a long time ago would have been the right thing. It seems a big ridiculous that you havent. Putting out food, setting traps, trying to catch him; all of that is so much harder than one phone call.

If the SPCA wont come, then google a rabbit rescue or humane society and call them. Just do it, its so easy.

I'm really not trying to be mean or rude, I dont want to offend anyone. I think almost everyone here would think you should do this. Someone has to tell you you have to.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 27, 2009)

I want to believe that Cinibun is still alive, though chances are slim. Certainly aren't guaranteed. Wild & traveling species could be eating the food. Bunny poos may be from un-domesticated lagomorphs.

I'll be amazed if he/she's still alive. 

Let's hope a rescue individual or humane organization person can investigate!! They need to get your call first with the location and details before they can help. Not be sent on a wild goose chase.

I'd certainly make the effort to place several phone calls, and try to get a domestic to safe haven resources.

You've got the power to help him find safety (if he/she hasn't perished already).

(Re-reading Pipp's post from Tues. October 6th... OREO forum.)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 27, 2009)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> Yeah honestly I agree with the post above. I get that you are trying to do the right thing, but calling the SPCA a long time ago would have been the right thing. It seems a big ridiculous that you havent. Putting out food, setting traps, trying to catch him; all of that is so much harder than one phone call.
> 
> If the SPCA wont come, then google a rabbit rescue or humane society and call them. Just do it, its so easy.
> 
> I'm really not trying to be mean or rude, I dont want to offend anyone. I think almost everyone here would think you should do this. Someone has to tell you you have to.


Almost everyone here ... yes, exactly that ^


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you spoken to all your neighbors up at the cottage? Is the bun still alive?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 27, 2009)

I am with everyone else talk to your parent something needs to happen fast winter in coming fast and hard. I live in texas and storm is not aloud outside at all at night.


----------



## l.lai (Oct 28, 2009)

Whats a lagomorph?


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 28, 2009)

*l.lai wrote: *


> Whats a lagomorph?


It's part of the taxonomic name for rabbits.


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions..... But I asked my parents several times to bring them to a shelter, I told them all of the reasons why pet rabbits DONT belong in the 'wild' , then they would say somthing like would you rather be in a cage or free to do whatever you like? Then I'd say well not if it ment that I'd have a 99% chance of dying and being scared half to death no, and that would be the end of the conversation...I realize how horrible it sounds but peoples opinion is peoples opinions on things. Anyway I tried my hardest to save Cinibun and I'm quite upset that I couldn't do anything for him  again thankyou everyone for the advice:tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:


----------

